# install android apps on 640xl



## mostafas60 (Oct 21, 2016)

hi all if you please help me i want a way to install android apps on my windows phone 640xl running windows10 build 10.0.14393.321


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 21, 2016)

No way


----------



## s0rata (Oct 24, 2016)

mostafas60 said:


> hi all if you please help me i want a way to install android apps on my windows phone 640xl running windows10 build 10.0.14393.321

Click to collapse



Project Astoria is already dead.


----------



## agentmikeyd (Nov 7, 2016)

is this legitimate way of porting marshmallow to 640XL?

http://android-root-guides.com/tutorial/microsoft-lumia-640-xl.html

thanks


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 7, 2016)

nope. Is a spammer site.


----------



## agentmikeyd (Nov 10, 2016)

Is there any way to get Android on 640XL?


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

NOPE.


----------



## agentmikeyd (Dec 15, 2016)

This is very interesting!



http://www.bing.com/news/apiclick.a...510970.shtml&c=11086012389143026875&mkt=en-us



Sent from mTalk



---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------



So, did the video poster create that ROM here at xda? Is it even a ROM?







I hope this is like the Touchpad's salvation, as my windows phones with Android would be sweet!



Sent from mTalk


----------



## dxdy (Dec 15, 2016)

agentmikeyd said:


> This is very interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is not... because not first time to run android on Lumia 520/525.,, and is unusable. no real support or team to polish drivers and other things to work...


----------



## agentmikeyd (Dec 15, 2016)

dxdy said:


> is not... because not first time to run android on Lumia 520/525.,, and is unusable. no real support or team to polish drivers and other things to work...

Click to collapse



Was there a ROM previously available?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Windows Blue (Dec 21, 2016)

It's still possible to run the Astoria project on a Lumia 640XL using an old build: 10240.
For more details see this thread on the forum:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/installed-leaked-windows-10-mobile-t3173000


----------

